# I figured out how to make the elemental diet somewhat tolerable!



## Kate Miller (Nov 20, 2014)

I bought all the components separately as siboinfo.org recommends, though with NOW foods aminos instead cuz they were way cheaper but still proper aminos in proportion.

Anyway, if you mix the aminos and salt in with just enough coconut oil to saturate, then let it firm up just a little, cut chunks into a bowl of glucose, then roll them into sugar-coated balls and swallow them, you barely taste it! It helps significantly if you get the coconut oil that actually tastes like coconut, too. Don't let the coconut oil mix get too solid or it's harder to swallow, I recommend microwaving it in five second bursts to soften as needed.


----------

